

Exposure for Startup in Beta - HowsTo

Hi all,<p>I'm part of a team who are launching a startup in August.. Right now we're finalising the site design/layouts and doing the final bits of code.<p>We have a landing page at the moment which was featured on Beta List just the other day.<p>Wondering if anyone would care to share some other avenues to gain good exposure on an idea we think might do well.<p>We're looking for early adopters and people who are interested in beta testing our product too.<p>It is fully bootstrapped and we're running on empty, but we're almost there :)
======
HowsTo
Hit submit before finishing, but the site is <http://www.howsto.com>

It is a user driven content site where members can earn revenue from
tutuorials they produce and submit.

Love to hear from you all.

Best, Rob

